# All About Foundation (Types and Finishes)-YT Video



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey BOC ladies,

I just uploaded a video last night intended to help educate a little bit on the basics of foundation specifically the different types of foundations and the different finishes. Hopefully it helps someone out there that is just beginning or still confused trying to find that HG product. I also share some of my HG foundation products and what has worked and has not worked for me. 

HEre is the link and do not forget to rate, comment and subscribe

YouTube - Back 2 Basics: All about foundation (What, When, & Why)

O and make sure to check out PART II of the video as well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnNdeGtjE5Q


----------

